# Starting a Small Business?



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey guys, it's been a long while since I posted in this forum but university life has been kicking my butt. Long story short I am done this semester and will be starting up aquariums again after shutting them down 

But anywho I am wondering if anyone can give any tips on starting a small business? For the past 2 summers, my cousins and I have been pretty successful as food vendors at these festivals. However, this is only seasonal and I want to eventually evolve our little business into catering

My question is does anyone have any tips on starting/expanding a small business? Grant information? Or stories on how their business started to grow?


----------



## TorontoBoy (Mar 14, 2013)

This is a pretty broad topic encompassing finance, marketing and subject matter expertise. The library has a lot of info.

I can help you get a web site together and start getting it indexed on Google. You don't need anything complex. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Usually, they give grants after you graduate, rarely before then. But it won't hurt to ask or apply. At worst, you'll get a better understanding on how the system works.
For starter, did you even register your existing business name? You'll also need to check to see if the name of your business isn't stomping over or too similar to some one else's name. Otherwise, lable rights infringment ensues when a bigger company takes notice of you or even a competitor.
You need to get a business licence. You need to determine if your company is a limited (most likely this) or coporation. 
If it's food related, you might need to get some kind of permit, that one is out of my area.
Once you have a business licence and register your busniess, just keep in mind that when income tax time comes, you're going to get a hug headache. So keep all those receits in one place. Best to file them under expense and income. Break them down further if you think you can get better tax break. Ie., car leasing, dinner with hot date ...err I mean potential business client, trip to China or Europe ... err I mean business venture.
Depending on the amount of money you're making, you may need to get a GST number and file that crap every month or quarterly.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Well,

Is food vending what you want your business to be?
Do you have a business model?
Who's your target market?
and how will you advertise.

These are questions you need to ask yourself and your partner. Starting a small business isn't too hard. You will need to get a license so you'll get your HST number and be able to charge proper taxes whilst reporting it.

Register your business, get a business license and look into places like arena's. Food carts downtown can be killer money one day, and bumpkis the next.


----------

